# Anforderungen für JDBC-ODBC



## Dj-Smu (9. Nov 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Programm geschrieben das auf eine Paradox Tabelle zugreift und diese in ein JTable schreibt. Bei mir auf dem Rechner läuft das auch einwandfrei. Auf einem anderen Rechner auch.
Allerdings habe ich es jetzt versucht auf einem 3. und 4. PC zum laufen zu bringen, allerdings funktioniert es da nicht. Das Programm startet, aber es kann die Paradox Datei nicht lesen.
Auf dem Rechner habe ich nur die Java-Software von http://www.java.com/de/ . Ich denke, dass ich zusätzlich noch irgendetwas installieren muss, ich weiß aber nicht was.

Betriebssystem ist in allen Fällen WinXP und die ODBC-Einstellungen in der Verwaltung habe ich vorgenommen.

Ich steh grad echt aufm Schlauch, wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Schöne Grüsse,
Dj-Smu


----------



## Dj-Smu (10. Nov 2005)

Ich hab das Programm auf dem andern Rechner jetzt mal mit der Konsole gestartet. Es wird folgende fehlermeldung geworfen:

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Paradox Driver] Das Microsoft Jet-Datenbankmodul konnte das Objekt 'db4' nicht finden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Objekt existiert und dass die Namens- und Pfadangaben richtig eingegeben wurden.

Aber wieso findet er auf dem andern Rechner die Datenabnkdatei nicht? Ich habe alles genau gleich gemacht wie auf meinem Rechner, aber es geht einfach nicht.  :bahnhof:


----------



## Dj-Smu (10. Nov 2005)

So, nach weiterem rumprobieren denke ich das Problem liegt daran, dass die datenbank-datei einfach in dem selben Ordner liegt wie das Programm. Meine Verbindung bau ich folgendermaßen auf:


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
    Connection conn;
    Statement stmt;
    conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Paradox");
    stmt = conn.createStatement();
    String query = "SELECT * FROM db4";
    ResultSet result1 = stmt.executeQuery(query);
```

Kann ich da irgendwie konkret den Dateipfad angeben? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.


----------



## bronks (10. Nov 2005)

Hast Du schon versucht mit einem anderen Programm auf die DSN zuzugreifen?

Das mit dem Dateinamen könnte vielleicht so funktionieren, wie in diesem Beispiel: http://www.javaforen.de/showthread.php?t=507&highlight=access


----------



## Dj-Smu(g) (10. Nov 2005)

Danke für den Tipp bronks. Nein ich habe das noch nicht versucht, werde ich noch machen.
Aber irgendetwas ist komisch, ich habe es jetzt an weiteren PC´s ausprobiert und es scheint irgendwie 50:50 zu stehen.
Bei einigen PC´s läuft das Programm, bei anderen nicht.
Die Verbinung zum ODBC Treiber steht, nur dieser findet dann die Datenbankdatei nicht. Das ist sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Dj-Smu (10. Nov 2005)

Ach mist, an der Pfadangabe liegt es auch nicht. Selbst wenn ich den Pfad explizit angebe, findet er bei manchen Computern die datei und bei anderen nicht. Es kommt immer wieder der selbe Fehler:

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Paradox Driver] Das Microsoft Jet-Datenbankmodul konnte das Objekt 'db4' nicht finden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass das Objekt existiert und dass die Namens- und Pfadangaben richtig eingegeben wurden. 

Ich weiß echt nichtmehr weiter!  :cry:


----------



## André Uhres (12. Nov 2005)

Könnte vielleicht ein "security"-Problem sein (siehe Zugriffsberechtigungen der einzelnen User)


----------

